# Wing Chun in Minnesota?



## gblnking (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking to train in Wing Chun in the Twin Cities (Minneapolis/St Paul) region and I'm having a difficult time in locating any schools. Does anyone know of aything?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you want pure wing chun or would you accept an ecclectic mix of different arts that includes some wing chun?


----------



## gblnking (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd prefere as close to pure Wing Chun as possible. But I'm willing to take what I can get for now.


----------



## Si-Je (Feb 2, 2007)

There's a big school in Minneapolis, EBMAS federation.  Good stuff!
check the link out.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=87454217


----------



## gblnking (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I'm gonna check it out.


----------

